# GERD and Post Nasal Drip



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

Has anyone drawn the conclusion that lots of post nasal mucus draining down the throat would cause the Lower Sphincter to relax frequently which would in turn let stomach acid splash up? I personally have a lot of mucus always in the back of my throat and I had noticed on days when the mucus was worse so was my GERD. One way to help this would be to use a Saline rinse like the Neilmed squirt bottle. My GERD dissapeard for the most part since being on probiotics but like I said it was worse on days that I had a lot of mucus to deal with.


----------



## Mezzo (Apr 15, 2009)

I have chronis allergic rhinitis with pressure and post nasal drip and it gets worse in theSpring and Fall and I have had GERD for 10 years and it ALWAYS gets worse when my allergies create post nasal drip. My latest gastroenterologist, a resident at Dartmouth Hitchcock Medical Center said he didn't know that there might be any connection. I wonder, if based on your experience, regular use of my neti pot twice a day would helo? Anybody out there have any experience with that?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hican i ask what probiotic strain it is that you take for your gerd?cheersian


----------



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

I took a probiotic called Healthy Trinity by Natren. I was on from last august until around dec or jan, it is kind of expensive but it is a top quality very potent Probiotic. While it didn't cure my IBS I did notice that my GERD went away after about 2 months, but I think it is important to also take some fiber as well since the probiotic tended to make me more constipated. I found that some Citrucel powder ONCE a day, and a handful of almonds or sunflower seeds at night helped with the constipation.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

For those of you that find the citrus in Ctirucel troublesome (it made me gassy), you might want to try Fibercon. I've had much better "regularity" and less stomach reaction and acidity from Fibercon than from Citrucel.I've been taking Culturelle for years now. That's a very strong probiotic that has really helped my IBS-c. But it didn't do a thing for the reflux, unfortunately.


----------

